# The Canadian: Train #1 on September 22, 2017



## Dakota 400 (Sep 22, 2017)

It's next stop as I write this is Sudbury Jct., ON. It's 11 hours, 47 minutes late already on its journey to Vancouver. Wow! Anyone have an explanation for this? I know CN freight traffic usually gets priority, but, the train just started its trip from Toronto. Did it leave Toronto seriously late? If so, why?


----------



## Dave Van (Sep 22, 2017)

I was 11 hours late on the SWC back in 2015 and was just 10 hours late on Cardinal 9/15....so not sure how uncommon.


----------



## JRR (Sep 22, 2017)

Just means you'll have more time to enjoy the ride!

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 23, 2017)

It left Toronto excessively late due to late arriving equipment.


----------

